# Foiled: Five times armed citizens fought back against attackers in 2022



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

*Foiled: Five times armed citizens fought back against attackers in 2022*



> An average of national surveys found about 2 million instances of defensive use of guns occur per year











Foiled: Five times armed citizens fought back against attackers in 2022


Americans across the country used guns in self-defense in 2022, defending themselves or others, protecting their homes and preventing further bloodshed in mass shootings.




www.foxnews.com


----------

